# Your Positive Thoughts for the Day?



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is mine...

Woke up on time :boogie 
It is going to be sunny :clap 
I ran last night :eek

Today I choose to be *strong* in the face of anxiety, one step at a time. I will face one anxious filled situation with confidence and assurance that *everything will be ok.*


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Come on, give me just one positive thought, surely something today is going right!!!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I realize how lucky I am


----------



## law99 (Jul 15, 2008)

don't believe everything you think.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I done it though i did not want to .
Good on me.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Wednesday:

Yesterday went well for me :banana 
I am healthy and strong
I *am *worthy :nw 
What I say does matter :blah 
I can control my own happiness and well being. :clap

Have a peaceful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome thread, I am me!

I had a nice chat with my mom during lunch.

- Gerard


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

The sky didn't fall down.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

I am worthy of love just the way I am.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Thursday:

Another sunny day today. I am taking some time off today to enjoy it.

Yesterday was a difficult day, but I got through it. Today is full of new opportunities and a clean slate. I *choose* to make the most of every moment. I *am* in control.

Kiss, wonderful post.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It was embarrassing but i done it anywayz.
" Pats self on back".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's fa-fa-fa-fa-frrriiiiiiday!


----------



## Lisiama (Jun 24, 2008)

if the worst thing about my life is that i don’t have enough friends, then I should feel pretty blessed.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

I LOVE MY BOYFRIEND!!!!! :mushy


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Friday:

It is another wonderful sunny day and the grocery shopping is already done! CHA-CHING!


I love your posts everyone! :banana


----------



## whoami (Aug 2, 2008)

i am me... some of your posts on this topic were inspiring.. here are some of mine..

i am grateful for being alive
i live in the present
i am grateful for who i am
i am grateful for me

sorry thats the best i could do


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I defeated the suicide monster for another day.
Whoopee doo good on me.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

whoami - Great post!! Keep it up! :boogie

seanybhoy - Good job, you are totally worth it!!! :boogie

Sunday:

I am eternally greatful for my husbands support :kiss 
I have strawberry cheesecake toaster strudels in the freezer for breakfast :clap 
Yesterday was a good day :yes 
So far so good :clap

Today is a new day in which *I will decide *how to feel. Today I choose calm.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

I have friends and family who love me :mushy

Today *I will *fight for what is mine: Happiness.


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

i have approximatly 23 klonopin pills left in my bottle. And some vodka in my drawer.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

-I am blessed that I am alive
- Have a great supporting cast around me
- Great Family
- If we believe that things will workout e.g.) conquering SA... we can all help each other


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Wednesday: I love my animals, 2 cats and 1 dog. They greet me every morning with unconditional love.......and of course and expectancy for food.

*We are stronger than most, we fight for ourselves every day!*


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great.

Writing (journaling) most of the day feels and felt really good.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Thursday: I was able to shut down my mind and fall back asleep this morning. 

I am feeling vunerable today. I recognize this, however no one on the outside knows. *It is ok *to not be on top of my game every hour of every day. We do not have to exude strength from the inside out every day, it is too trying. Sit back and just be you.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a good friend.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great thoughts you two.

warmly,
Gerard

And for me, I have my good friend too, my journal!


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Sat:

Slept VERY well last night
My husband continues to support me
I am going out with the girls tonight :spit 


Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am re-reading different approaches from the Feeling Good Handbook by M.D. David Burns and re-applying it to my own life, so far it has worked to my advantage


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Shyguy I have not heard of that book, I may have to look it up for myself.


Monday:
I missed girls night out saturday, I could not do it. But I did tell my friend why, and I am proud of myself for not giving an excuse but rather having courage to tell her. 

I am just going to be me today :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I tried something new today in spite of my freakin SA so yeah i really should pat myself on the back.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was thinking about this today and it made me smile... People are always thinking about the "good ole days..." The question is, what are you doing to make today the "good ole days"... ?


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

malibubarista said:


> i have approximatly 23 klonopin pills left in my bottle. And some vodka in my drawer.


 :boogie 
WOW that sounds like me!! That used to be how I rolled too! I am not on them anymore, but I wish I was!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There's nothing I can't handle.

*Throw all the **** you want at me, life.*


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

Trancediva, I like your quote! 

Friday:

Tomorrow I am going on vacation with friends 
Today I only have to work 3 hours
I can do this!!!!!!


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Thank you! That quote kind've opens your eyes, makes you think about today for once, instead of the past or the future...which I am guilty of..._


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

The apocalypse is imminent!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great you people! 

I have a lot of hope with my situation.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What have i got to lose.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Things are going to be great today, I am not going to let an obstacle bring me down


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Exercising makes me feel superrrr!! (thanks for askingggg)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't posted on this thread yet but why the hell not!

I feel good today, at least for now. Which is fine, because if something comes up later I'll be ready to deal with it. Iron fists! Small fists but fists nonetheless.

I'm so happy that I'm actually going after this job. Rarely do I chase after things, but I am going to prove myself!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kick some ***, IllusionOfHappiness! (I rhymeded it.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Will do, ardrum


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My social intelligence is growing at an exponent rate. That's not an affirmation, for it really is true.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so glad I could kick my nervous eating habit. I lost 15 pounds.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am going to take 2 steps forward to get out there and find a wonderful job


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

interview in 30 mins


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> interview in 30 mins


How did it go?


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

It doesn't look as if I'll have to go out anywhere today. As I'm feeling pretty under the weather right now - having come down with a cold - that's a positive for me as it means I can take things easy for the day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmmm Pizza !!! lol jk


----------

